# 2011 Season



## MarkOf13 (Sep 25, 2009)

OK. This is my first time writing to a blog so we shall see how it goes. 

I have been kicking around theme ideas with my kids and we decided to do a "mad scientist lab". We have never tried that theme so we thought we'd give it a go. That is, until we discovered steampunk. 

We really like what we have seen on the Internet for costumes and props. A lot of this stuff looks great. But, we have a problem... What do we do with the house and yard. Almost everything we see is for costumes.

So I decided to ask from help from the outstanding haunters on this forum and made a thread called Steampunk Yard (http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/104254-steampunk-yard.html).

So far, they have come up with some good pics of what backgrounds and effects can be used. We now have a concept of what we want to do. Not sure if we have the skills to pull it off though.

We are also going to come up with a name for the yard haunt that we can use year after year.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

http://www.instructables.com/id/Mad-Scientists-Display-Cases/
Mad science with a steampunk flavor.

I'm not clear on if you are abandoning the mad science in favor of steampunk or taking your mad science in a steampunk direction. may I suggest the latter? Bubbling liquids, flashing lights, animated body parts, these all fit right in with the copper and brass of a steampunk motif.
"Frankenstein" was published in 1817. Doesn't that make it steampunk? 
Good luck with your haunt, whatever direction you eventually go! And remember - no one knows what picture you have in your head, so just do as much as you can and add a bit more each year. They will all think it is done, even if you see it as 1/4 finished.


----------

